# havanese- what age to neuter?



## neupane00

at what age did u guys neuter your dogs? i heard that dont neuter too soon for bigger dogs because they are slower to grow and mature. But havanese being a small breed, should we neuter sooner? like 5 and half months? whats your thoughts guys? and your experience?


----------



## Rita Nelson

Tucker will be 1 on 4/4 and he's scheduled to bet neutered this Wednesday. The breeder told us if possible to wait until he's 9 mos. old, 1 year would be best in her opinion. Her concern was health related issues. The vet we use wanted to us to have it done when Tucker was 6 mos. old. I know their main concern is over population of dogs and cats and having to put so many down so they urge neutering asap.


----------



## krandall

Kodi was neutered at just over 6 months. It was required in our purchase agreement. I haven't read anything to suggest that it harms small dogs to be neutered at this age. (though I have read that you want to be careful with the large breed dogs) I wanted to make sure he was neutered before we got into any leg-lifting and spraying problems.


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Izzo was 5 months and he did just fine.


----------



## rdanielle

The older the better preferably a year of age but 8 months is still better than 6 months. When a dog is spayed or neutered before young it interrupts the hormone that tells them to stop growing which often results in oversized dogs among other health problems.

Here is a link with more information:
(Go halfway down the page after the picture with the dam and her 3 puppies eating a meaty bone)

http://www.chocolatesilkdogs.com/natural_rearing


----------



## galaxie

Six to eight months. It's a total fallacy that vets recommend neutering at this age because they want to discourage breeding and overpopulation. A veterinarian's job is to provide the best and most safe MEDICAL care for animals - it has been determined by science that this is the best age to neuter small breeds.

Personally, I do not get my information from websites, as anyone can post whatever they want on the internet. With my boyfriend in the medical field, I have learned that the ONLY reliable source is scientific research and peer reviewed articles.


----------



## meganmckellar

Oscar was neutered a couple days before he turned 6 months. We had no problems!


----------



## KSC

Kipling was six months - no problems.


----------



## LuckyOne

Watson and Einstein were 6 months. Watson did well. He even had teeth pulled and a hernia repair. Einstein was in a lot of pain and it was quite traumatic for both of us. They will both turn one in April and are doing great. My Saint Bernards and Newfoundland were fixed at 3 months. The larger breeds are often done earlier. My Saints were light at 180 but my Newfie had a weight issue anyway.


----------



## Feisty

Ari was just a few days past 5 months & his Hav buddy was just under 6 months and both were jumping around happy and normal the next day after a quiet evening. No problems with either. Ours had 2 stitches to remove and the friend had dissolving. Neither bothered their stitches and both have been happy and healthy boys since. Ari has stopped growing so it had no affect on that. He had only begun to lift his leg to pee a few days before the surgery and now still doesn't lift unless he's out walking. Other than killing our lawn (which girls do anyway) I don't mind that he doesn't lift to pee at home.


----------

